# The cherry tree hotel - whitchurch - febuary 2016



## tazong (Feb 21, 2016)

I have always tried to improve my videos so this one is slighlty experimental for me.
I am using new equipment which is a lamparte la3d gimbal - you always have trade offs using new stuff and hopefully learn from using new things.
Sold a lot of stuff to buy this new bit of kit but i think its worth it - really smooth movement and no jerking or bobbing around from the camera.
Had to adapt my lighting and sound suffers in places but i know what to do for the next video.

The cherry tree hotel was once upon a time called the witch ball inn - it has been incredibly difficult to find any info on this place,i visited this place when it was open when i was much younger and explain what happened when i was there so i was eager to revisit this place.
I was positive this place closed late eightys but have read it closed in 2005 but after much research have not been able to confirm this.
Lastly if you ever visit here be really careful on the upper floors - the floors are in a very poor condition many floor boards missing and rotting main beams.
Near the end i was spotted but this was another urbex explorer waiting to come in to enter.

Anyway on with the show - some of the pictures i took on the day:






























































Finally this is the video i took on the day - did a lot of experimenting so some things are not quite right but a lesson for the next video.
Hope you enjoy


----------



## krela (Feb 21, 2016)

I like that. Can't say I noticed any issues with the video.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 21, 2016)

Another great video Taz. I really enjoyed this  that's some nice equipment you're using! Oh and I'm glad those bullies got what they deserved lol!


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 21, 2016)

Really enjoyed that - and that new equipment is top notch, will look forward to seeing future videos / explores. You had me worried while upstairs - taking the video, photos and chatting while negotiating that dodgy floor!!! Also liked the 'happy ending' to the toilet story  . Great work Taz


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for that Taz. What camera are you using to film the video and whats the frame rate is it set at ?


----------



## tazong (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for all the kind feedback - 

My setup is basically

go pro hero 3 black on my dji phantom 2 (betty boo) for all my aerial footage

nikon coolpix l310 for all my photos- although this is the last item i am replacing for a better camera.

go pro hero 4 black for all my video - usually have it set at 30 frames but i do sometimes change for certain places.
light and motion side kick duo for my lighting
my gimbal a lamparte la3d sits on my mono stick which i control from the cable remote control

The light is fitted to the mono stick with a old fixing i adapted.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 21, 2016)

Smashing video..Clear and well narrated


----------



## HughieD (Feb 21, 2016)

Great set there mate.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 21, 2016)

Great stuff mate..I really do love your mix of some photos then a nice video to end it ☺


----------



## djrich (May 15, 2016)

The shell of an old Autonumis cigarette machine, not seen one of those in years, I used to service those amongst others. Nice pics!


----------



## cornish_snowdog (May 15, 2016)

> I was positive this place closed late eightys but have read it closed in 2005


It's a long while since fags have been £2.50!Mid-nineties or thereabouts...


----------



## sj9966 (May 24, 2016)

I see that you have nicked my photo of the Sheffield Courts Holding Cells for your video, and all your other videos on Youtube for that matter. Why not use one of your own instead of stealing one??


Cell Block by sj9966, on Flickr


----------



## krela (May 24, 2016)

sj9966 said:


> I see that you have nicked my photo of the Sheffield Courts Holding Cells for your video, and all your other videos on Youtube for that matter. Why not use one of your own instead of stealing one??



Perhaps you might like to take this to PMs.


----------



## tazong (Aug 6, 2016)

sj9966 said:


> I see that you have nicked my photo of the Sheffield Courts Holding Cells for your video, and all your other videos on Youtube for that matter. Why not use one of your own instead of stealing one??
> 
> 
> Cell Block by sj9966, on Flickr



Firstly - i have been very busy last few months with house move and all and have been playing catch up on the forums.
I have only just seen this post - so first things first, i have sent you a pm apologing and what i plan to do as to regards of changing the intro.
I just want to say - i did not take the photo from any urbex forums - i simply did a google search on images of what i was looking for and just used that image , to be honest i never really thought about it but its quite obviously your image so i will publicly apologise to you here - i honestly meant no malice or did not do it intentionally - probably very guilty of being naive and i am not very savvy on this side of things.

My deepest apology to you - i honestly did not do it intentionally and will change my intro.
kindest regards
taz


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 10, 2016)

Nice one! I've trip advisored worst places  
Brilliant report, thanks for sharing


----------

